# Media Center: Problem bei sendungsübergreifender Aufnahme



## Thoruss (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich benutze das Media Center von Vista zum Aufnehmen von Fernsehsendungen und es klappt auch das meiste ohne Probleme.

Ich nehme bevorzugt so auf, dass ich den roten Knopf drücke.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Aufnahme abbgebrochen wird, wenn die Sendung zu Ende ist. Man kann zwar noch einstellen, dass wenn möglich noch bis zu 4 Minuten nach Ende der Sendung weiter aufgenommen wird, aber ich möchte dies gerne unbegrenzt machen können.

Es soll dann aufnehmen, wenn ich auf den Knopf drücken und erst dann abbrechen, wenn ich auch abbrechen klicke, nicht von alleine.

Wenn man bei der TV-Programm-Übersicht was zum Aufnehmen markiert hat, dann ist es ja auch gut, dass Media Center höchstens bis zu 4 Minuten länger aufnimmt und dann abbricht.
Nur wenn ich es manuell aufnehmen, ist das ziemlich störend.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Ich hatte auch mal probiert zweimal hintereinander den roten Knopf zu drücken. Dann kommt bei der Sendung nicht nur roter Punkt neben dem Sendungsname, sondern gleich 3 rote Punkte. Was hat das denn zu bedeuten? Damit hatte das Aufnehmen übrigens auch nicht so geklappt, wie ich wollte.


----------

